# If you have a cube, keep an eye on it.



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Just got a call from my master. The guy buying his business, and has the cube, was working at an apartment building that we’ve been working at for years. Busy area, apartment right next to a convenience store. Helper went out to get more tools and found some Jack wad under the truck trying to steal the catalytic converter. Would be thief jumped into a chevy pickup with dealer plates and took off.

Got the plate number and called the cops. I guess the trend is back and they’re targeting box trucks. Easy under, easy out and gone.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

My brothers 2002 Chevy HD truck was stolen a couple months ago, when they found it it was missing the catalytic converters, the radio, and door speakers. 
I didn’t know stealing the cats was still a thing. Aren’t door speakers under $30 a piece? Why they waste their time with those I don’t know


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> My brothers 2002 Chevy HD truck was stolen a couple months ago, when they found it it was missing the catalytic converters, the radio, and door speakers.
> I didn’t know stealing the cats was still a thing. Aren’t door speakers under $30 a piece? Why they waste their time with those I don’t know


Hood rats. This was the first time in probably 8 years or more that I’ve heard of it too! Cubes and other’s do make a quick and easy target though.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

We just had the cats cut out of 5 vans that were parked at our office about 2 months ago. They never found out who did it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Hood rats. This was the first time in probably 8 years or more that I’ve heard of it too! Cubes and other’s do make a quick and easy target though.


Hood rats is right, they found the truck in Compton


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I’ve got an ‘01 Chevy pickup that someone tried to cut the converter out. They either were too dumb to figure out how to get it out or got spooked. Got it cut loose but was still hanging. So I put i t back place and clamped it down with no hub bands.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Toli said:


> I’ve got an ‘01 Chevy pickup that someone tried to cut the converter out. They either were too dumb to figure out how to get it out or got spooked. Got it cut loose but was still hanging. So I put i t back place and clamped it down with no hub bands.


Haven’t seen in awhile! How ya been?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Toli said:


> I’ve got an ‘01 Chevy pickup that someone tried to cut the converter out. They either were too dumb to figure out how to get it out or got spooked. Got it cut loose but was still hanging. So I put i t back place and clamped it down with no hub bands.


No-hubs and copper are perfect for fixing exhausts.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

I've got a '99 Dodge diesel, no cats, no def and too rusted out for targeted theft. It's perfect.


----------

